# Michelle (Michael Robinson) Obama admits one truth, still calls birthers "racist"



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Obama daughters conceived by IVF


"In the book, Becoming, Mrs Obama reveals that she had a miscarriage and used in vitro fertilisation to conceive both children, Malia and Sasha."


The "one truth" here is that the kids were NOT CONCEIVED by NORMAL SEX that involved either QUEER-O or Michael....


the "miscarriage" is all about TRUTH during QUEER-O's 8 years.... there wasn't any.



So, first, noticing these and asking questions is "racist..."


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2018)

Seek help


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Of course, a lot of questions remain.

For example, who knew QUEER-O was gay and Michelle was born a man?

A: the MEDIA


We had lots of examples of QUEER-O folding positions from his 2008 campaign into what CNN/MEDIA/ISRAEL wanted...


1. closing Gitmo

did QUEER-O flip flop on that because ISRAEL wanted it to stay open and threatened to OPEN THE CLOSET DOOR?

2. medical marijuana

QUEER-O immediately did a 180 on that, and you won't find many in the "US" media who were upset by it... indeed, it took 5 years for the media to notice the campaign promise was a total lie


The issue of QUEER-O being gay and Michelle being a man is one of national security.  QUEER-O was "compromised" the moment he ran for the Senate.... and slipped with the tongue twice....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> Seek help





A typical leftist response to truth being posted here....


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2018)

You called Michelle Obama, Michael Robinson, and then have the balls to claim your thread is based in truth. 

Like I said, seek help.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Michelle Obama's name upon the BIRTH CERTIFICATE is MICHAEL ROBINSON....

Above is the video of Barack calling "Michelle" MICHAEL twice while campaigning for the Senate.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Obama-MURDER-Don-Young-Sylvias/dp/1537689088&tag=ff0d01-20

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/obama-body-count-debbie-c


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

One thing never changes

The more Dems murder, the less their welfare addicted base cares...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2018)

Y'all racists are a fuckin' TRIP.

_Gotta_ be a ton o' work.


----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> View attachment 227814


I'm wondering if this thread will set a record for being cast into the bowels of the Conspiracy Forum.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

It is "racist" to notice the truth that QUEER-O is still too much of a COWARD to COME OUT OF THE CLOSET....

LOL!!!!!


----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 227814
> ...



Rubber Room is my guess.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I'm wondering if this thread will set a record for being cast into the bowels of the Conspiracy Forum




I'm sure your Mossad rear has already attempted to get the Mod to do that....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Michelle Obama's name upon the BIRTH CERTIFICATE is MICHAEL ROBINSON....




Says our resident batshit conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> It is "racist" to notice the truth that QUEER-O is still too much of a COWARD to COME OUT OF THE CLOSET....
> 
> LOL!!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if this thread will set a record for being cast into the bowels of the Conspiracy Forum
> ...



Laughing...it doesn't take the Mossad to point and laugh at your buffoonery. Or the hapless batshit that you gobble down like mother's milk. Backed by absolutely nothing, of course.

For example, you insist that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says she was born Michel Robertson.

Show us, don't tell us. And if you can't.....explain how you were so gullible to believe that insane conspiracy nonsense in the first place?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Obama-MURDER-Don-Young-Sylvias/dp/1537689088&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/obama-body-count-debbie-c



Ok I take it back. Don't seek help. 

Keep posting because this is downright funny.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Is Richard Branson a cocksucker?

Why did QUEER-O go and GAY OFF for a day with Richard Branson???


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

More on Branson


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is Richard Branson a cocksucker?
> 
> Why did QUEER-O go and GAY OFF for a day with Richard Branson???



And predictably, LA's homoerotic Obama fan fiction kicks in....where our resident conspiracy theorist shares all of his deepest Obama related gay fantasies. 

LA's posts should come with a condom and a wet wipe at this point.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Show us, don't tell us.





Go make a statement to the FBI on US soil (not a phone call from ISRAEL) that you know Michelle is really a bio female....


5 years for that....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Show us, don't tell us.
> ...



Translation: You've got jack shit. You don't have Michelle Obama's birth certificate. And you made up your entire claim, backed by nothing.

Thank you for once again demonstrating how hopelessly gulliable you are.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You don't have Michelle Obama's birth certificate




I do not personally possess it.

I do recall conversing with a McCain campaign person in 2008 who said 

"Michelle Obama does not exist"

meaning THERE IS NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE with Michelle's name on it.

There is one with MICHAEL's...


LOL

Google has it


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Just waiting for all of the "non-racist" Trump supporters to denounce this thread...

Wouldn't want anyone to think you support this kind of racist tripe...


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Why is it RACIST to notice QUEER-O is GAY???


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have Michelle Obama's birth certificate
> ...



So your first baseless, batshit claim was that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says Michael Robertson.

Now you've abandoned your first batshit claim and come up with your second: that there is no birth certificate.

All backed by nothing. Oh, and tinfoil? *That birth certificate is from 1854.* Unless you're arguing that Michelle Obama is 164 years old....

......you've been duped again. Again, demonstrating how hopelessly gullible you are. And how little it takes to convince you of the most insane conspiracy theories.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

OK, that "birth certificate" looks pretty unreliable... what you get from going to Goog for 20 seconds...

Still, the evidence is overwhelming, and you cannot produce "Michelle's" "birth certificate," just like you can't produce QUEER-O's either...


----------



## JLW (Nov 9, 2018)

Birthers may be racists, yes, but all are brain damaged.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

How did Obama's Harvard Law yearbook make the "mistake" that he was BORN IN KENYA???

How did the newspaper "STANDARD" make that SAME "ERROR?"


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> OK, that "birth certificate" looks pretty unreliable... what you get from going to Goog for 20 seconds...




You have nothing to back your claim that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says "Michael Robertson". 

And yet, in a fanatical demonstration of your own hapless gullibility, you gobbled the conspiracy down _backed by nothing._


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You have nothing to back your claim that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says "Michael Robertson".




LOL!!!

You have nothing to refute it.  And the evidence that Michelle was once a "boy" is overwhelming.


The evidence that QUEER-O is a COCKSUCKER is equally overwhelming....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You have nothing to back your claim that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says "Michael Robertson".
> ...



You made a baseless claim that you can't back up. And demonstrated that you don't use evidence as the basis of your insane conspiracies. You simply believe whatever you're told to think.

You insist that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says "Michael Robertson". Yet when pressed to show us the birth certificate to back your claims......

.....you slink away with your tail between your legs, tin foil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You made a baseless claim that you can't back up.




Bull.  This topic is filled with FACTS and TRUTH you hate...




Skylar said:


> You insist that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says "Michael Robertson".




lie


It was Michael RobINSON, not Robertson, which is JEWISH.... just like your Israeli rear...


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

What caused QUEER-O to call Michelle "Michael" twice on FILM during his Senate run???


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

In my opinion, Obama is most likely gay. As I said on the other thread, usually where there’s smoke there’s fire. And with him there’s *a* *lot* of smoke.   Anyone who denies that either hasn’t done any research, or is a partisan lemming who defends him simply because of the letter by his name.

But that isn’t the problem with Obama.  The problem is that he’s a phony, like most presidents these days.  But that’s  a topic for another thread.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You made a baseless claim that you can't back up.
> ...



Then show us the birth certificate that says that Michelle Obama was born Michael Robertson.

You can't. You made that up. You don't use evidence as the basis of your claims. You simply believe whatever you're told to think.

Sorry, Tinfoil....but you blinked.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> In my opinion, Obama is most likely gay.



Nothing says 'gay' life a wife and two kids. 



> As I said on the other thread, usually where there’s smoke there’s fire. And with him there’s *a* *lot* of smoke.   Anyone who denies that either hasn’t done any research, or is a partisan lemming who defends him simply because of the letter by his name.
> 
> But that isn’t the problem with Obama.  The problem is that he’s a phony, like most presidents these days.  But that’s  a topic for another thread.



Nope. What you have is a lot of conspiracy headjobs making shit up, backed by nothing. And then laughably trying to use their accusations as evidence that their accusations must be true.

Its like watching a dog chase its own tail.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Obama-MURDER-Don-Young-Sylvias/dp/1537689088&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/obama-body-count-debbie-c


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, Obama is most likely gay.
> ...



Not at all.  The rumors were around long before he got elected.  And there’s other evidence too, but I’m not even going to bother getting into it here.

You call everything you don’t like a conspiracy theory, because either you can’t fathom that the government could ever be dishonest with us (which is absolutely pathetic and as ignorant as it gets) or because you’re dishonest yourself.   Anyway, I know your type. There always seems to be one or two on just about every forum.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have Michelle Obama's birth certificate
> ...



Aaand, the conspiracy troll posts a certificate of death. Nice!


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> And there’s other evidence too, but I’m not even going to bother getting into it here.




I'm not afraid of posting more EVIDENCE, you are...













1981 High School Football Team Photo Leaves Little Doubt that Michelle Obama Was Born Michael Robinson


A google search revealed that Michelle was first outed (as a man) in a story posted on *June 30, 2011* by Matthew Glosser at a web site called Christwire.org. I’ve reposted his originMichelle was born*Michael LaVaughn Robinson* and was a football player in both high school 


(photo below) and won a scholarship as a linebacker for the Oregon State Beavers in his first year at college. al article and photos below. The Glosser article says that a former Obama staff member told him that Michael reportedly left school and had a sex change operation on *January 13, 1983* (a significant date for satanists. Helena Stoeckley was also murdered on this date) and afterwards entered *Princeton University* (which is listed among the *top eight*universities in the USA with an acceptance rate of only *7%*) as a female student, Michelle Robinson.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



For someone born in 1854.

Apparently Michelle Obama is 164 years old in LA's delusional wasteland!


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Nothing says 'gay' life a wife and two kids.




"wife" = biological MAN

"kids" = not by them, another Dem "faux family...."


----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Of course you're not going to get into it. As your 'evidence' is exactly what I told you it was: conspiracy headjobs making shit up. And then repeating themselves over and over.

This you call 'smoke'. As LA just demonstrated for us, its just imagination. Shit that LA made up, backed by nothing.



> You call everything you don’t like a conspiracy theory, because either you can’t fathom that the government could ever be dishonest with us (which is absolutely pathetic and as ignorant as it gets) or because you’re dishonest yourself.   Anyway, I know your type. There always seems to be one or two on just about every forum.



I call conspiracy theories conspiracy theories. This thread would be a lovely example of the kind of silly, insane nonsense I point and laugh at.

In contrast, I call Whittaker's appointment to the role of acting AG unconstitutional. Not a 'conspiracy'.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



I KNEW IT! Vampire!


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

How is BARACK calling Michelle "Michael"



Skylar said:


> conspiracy headjobs making shit up




????????????????????????????


BARACK SAID IT

BARACK WROTE HIS BIO FOR HARVARD LAW



Everything that is so-called "racist" is FROM BARACK"S COCKSUCKING MOUTH


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> How is BARACK calling Michelle "Michael"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he didn't write his bio for Harvard law You made that shit up.

See, I already know where you're going. And I already know what you're going to offer as 'evidence'. And I already know what it was written for. And I already know who wrote it. And I can prove all of it.

Here's a lovely little preview into how hopelessly, haplessly wrong you are: *Miriam Goderich.*

*You can prove nothing.....as you don't use evidence.* You make shit up. You insisted that Michelle Obama's birth certificate said 'Michel Robertson'. But when pressed to show us said birth certificate......

......you ran. Conspiracies are like cockroaches. Turn a little light on them, and they scury away.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> he didn't write his bio for Harvard law




Gosh, an IVY LEAGUE "educated" person too DUMB to write up his own bio... did you write it for him???

So much for Affirmative Action....


IS Farrakhan "racist" too??


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > he didn't write his bio for Harvard law
> ...



Laughing....if Louis Farakkan said it, it has to be true, huh?

You are so hopelessly, adorably gullible, tinfoil. 

But tell us more about the "Harvard Bio' that you claim Obama wrote. So we can all point and laugh at you more.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You have no idea what I was referring to, so don’t tell me what I have or don’t have.   Continue licking boots and defending corrupt politicians…  it’s what you do. I see you doing that on every just about every freakin thread.   Again, I know your type.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



More accurately, _you_ have no idea what you're referring to. Which is why when pressed for evidence to back your claims, you give us excuses for why you can't.

The conspiracies are always iron clad and irrefutable....*until you ask for the evidence*. Then they fall apart.

And my type is one who demands evidence. Which is why we don't see eye to eye on this issue. But hey, if you want to try Paul Horner or Larry Sinclair conspiracies, go for it. It won't end well for your argument.,


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Stop patting yourself on the back.   There are certain people who are a waste of time to deal with, and you’re one of them.   I like dealing with sincere people who have a genuine interest in truth… Not bootlickers who do nothing but defend corrupt politicians, day in and day out.   If you’re not getting paid for it, you should. You spend  enough time doing it anyway.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

BTW, I miss John Rivers.  I may not agree with her politics, but at least she was honest.   And unlike many, she was bright enough to understand that there’s corruption on both “sides.” As you can see in some of these clips:


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


 And clearly you deem anyone demanding evidence for your 'gay obama' conspiracy to be a waste of your time. Got it. We both knew that the moment you first posted. 

Which is why you've avoided evidence like it were on fire. Making your claims about 'genuine interest in truth' all the more disingenuous.

As people genuinely interested in truth use facts and evidence. Not excuses for why they can't.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> if Louis Farakkan said it, it has to be true, huh?




Your side keeps saying it is "racist" to notice Obama is GAY.

Farrakhan noticed.  Does that make him racist or not??


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> But tell us more about the "Harvard Bio' that you claim Obama wrote.




public record, opening post, here it is again....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Again, I know your type.




This one is Mossad.

It murders and lies for a living (out of ISRAEL).


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > if Louis Farakkan said it, it has to be true, huh?
> ...



And by 'noticed', you mean Farrakhan made up a claim backed by nothing? You're literally demonstrating my entire point: *that conspiracy theorists make shit up, then quote their accusations as evidence their accusations must be true.*

Its a hopeless circle jerk of imagination.

But tell us more about Obama's "harvard bio". Or is that yet another silly conspiracy theory that you've tossed up and then abandoned when pressed for evidence?

Laughing.......you blinked, tinfoil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> if you want to try Paul Horner or Larry Sinclair conspiracies, go for it. It won't end well for your argument




Were you the one who murdered Horner?

Clearly a Mossad did that, as it is the Mossad doing almost all the Dem murders....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> you mean Farrakhan made up a claim backed by nothing?





Hardly.

Farrakhan and Obama know a lot of the same left wing race baiting Dems... too many for his public accusation to miss...

Why did the media CENSOR Farrakhan's claim?

Why did the media CENSOR the Joan Rivers stuff?

LOL!!!


The only EVIDENCE here is that the MEDIA has ALWAYS KNOWN QUEER-O was GAY and COVERED UP FULLY...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to try Paul Horner or Larry Sinclair conspiracies, go for it. It won't end well for your argument
> ...



Did I supposedly murder Horner with your imaginary 'Harvard Bio' that Obama wrote? Or do you imagine that I stab Horner with the 'Michael Robertson' birth certificate you made up?

Laughing......you're adorable, tinfoil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> But tell us more about Obama's "harvard bio".




When it is posted right above your post, and you fail to acknowledge it, it doesn't help your credibility...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > you mean Farrakhan made up a claim backed by nothing?
> ...



Evidence like that imaginary 'harvard bio' that you pretend Obama wrote or the 'Michael Robertson' birthcertificate you made up?

Smiling......You are my first, best argument against the unhinged conspiracy batshit you peddle.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Or do you imagine *that I stab* Horner with the 'Michael Robertson' birth certificate you made up?




HEBREW to ENGLISH translation software FUCKING UP when MOSSAD gets EMOTIONAL...


LMFAO!!!


Stab = present tense

Horner already dead..... duh...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > But tell us more about the "Harvard Bio' that you claim Obama wrote.
> ...



That's not a Harvard Bio. And Obama didn't write it.

Laughing.......say it with me, Tinfoil: *Miriam Goderich. *

How is it I know your conspiracy batshit better than you do?


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

does this exist???


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> That's not a Harvard Bio. And Obama didn't write it.




HOW DO YOU KNOW??

DID YOU WRITE IT??

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Or do you imagine *that I stab* Horner with the 'Michael Robertson' birth certificate you made up?
> ...



Laughing...says the poor soul screaming in all caps. But tell us more about the 'Harvard Bio' you made up. Or the Michael Robertson birth certificate you imagined.

Your insane babble is simply a delight, Tinfoil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

The top post of this, page 8, does not exist according to "Skylar," and even if it did exist, Obama didn't write it, because Skylar did write it, except Skylar is HEBREW and doesn't speak fluent English.... so he probably didn't write it either....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a Harvard Bio. And Obama didn't write it.
> ...



That would be Miriam Goderich. An editor who wrote the promotional pamphlet for a publishing company called Acton & Dystel.



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> ‘Born in Kenya’: Obama’s literary agent misidentified his birthplace in 1991



Remmeber, Tinfoil......*you don't actually know what you're talking about.* You don't use evidence. I do. Which is why your arguments so consistently fail. 

The reason you fail here....is that I know your conspiracies better than you do. But tell us more about the "Harvard Bio" that you imagine Obama wrote. So we can all point and laugh at you again.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The top post of this, page 8, does not exist according to "Skylar," and even if it did exist, Obama didn't write it, because Skylar did write it, except Skylar is HEBREW and doesn't speak fluent English.... so he probably didn't write it either....



Laughing.....so much like your 'Michael Robertson's birth certificate' batshit, you're fleeing from yet another ignorant, misinformed conspiracy.

Its not a Harvard Bio. And it isn't written by Obama.  Its a blurb from a promotional pamphlet that was written by Miriam Goderich in 1991.

But you didn't know that.....*as you don't use evidence. You merely repeat whatever you're told to thin*k, backed by nothing. Demonstrating my point yet again.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> 
> 
> "In the book, Becoming, Mrs Obama reveals that she had a miscarriage and used in vitro fertilisation to conceive both children, Malia and Sasha."
> ...


Wow, and your kind talk about me.
Sadly, you represent probably  90% of Republicans on the USMB.

If not more.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> That would be Miriam Goderich. An editor who wrote the promotional pamphlet for a publishing company called Acton & Dystel.




The latest piece of garbage to

"stand up and LIE for the LEFT"


Does your yearbook say you were born in Kenya?

Why not?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> ...



Self delusion is essentially a party plank at this point. 

I mean, this is the same party that believes that Trump is a 'great moral leader'. Even after hearing him brag about trying to cheat on his pregnant wife and pay pornstars hush money.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Wow, and your kind talk about me.




So, the "Standard" lied, the Harvard Law yearbook "lied" and only you and your Mossad pal tell the truth....


Amazing how the "same lies" get outed over and over....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > That would be Miriam Goderich. An editor who wrote the promotional pamphlet for a publishing company called Acton & Dystel.
> ...



Um, dip....that's not a yearbook. That's not a Harvard bio. You're still clinging to your ignorant delusion as if it were fact. It was a blurb from an obscure promotional pamphlet from 1991. Written by an editor of the pamphlet.

Not Obama. 

Laughing......you wallow in ignorance and delusion like a pig does in mud, tinfoil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> It was a blurb from an obscure promotional pamphlet from 1991. Written by an editor of the pamphlet.




What kind of "editor" gets that WRONG???

LMFAO!!!!

and then, years later, a major Chicago newspaper makes the same "error..."

wow...


everyone is lying except you.... or so you want us to believe...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, and your kind talk about me.
> ...



For the 4th time....that's not a Harvard Law yearbook. That's a blurb from an obscure promotional pamphlet written by a woman named Miriam Goderich. 

FACT CHECK: Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?

You're stark refusal to address evidence is merely a demonstration of your contempt for evidence. And your bizarre fixation on your own delusions in its place. 

But tell us more about your imaginary birth certificate for Michael Robertson, so we can all giggle even more.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > It was a blurb from an obscure promotional pamphlet from 1991. Written by an editor of the pamphlet.
> ...



Laughing...that's your working theory? That an editor can't get a fact wrong in an obscure pamphlet?

That's your entire argument? You didn't even know it was a blurb from a promotional pamphlet until I told you, tin foil.



> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> and then, years later, a major Chicago newspaper makes the same "error..."
> 
> wow...



Except that they didn't.  Remember, Tinfoil....I know your conspiracies better than you do.

I was the one who educated you on your imaginary 'Harvard Bio', and your imaginary birth certificate for Michael Robertson was in fact, a death certificate for a person who was born n 1854.

You're really bad at this. I mean, I'm starting to feel bad for you. Not bad enough to stop my eviceration of your delusions.

Here's a spoiler for your absurd conspiracy's collapse;* Sunday Standard. *


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Those bullshit left wing Google "Fact Checks" are hilarious.

What caused the "error" to be published?

How did the "editor" get the "wrong" info?

LMFAO!!

Everyone submitted their own info to the editor, who then publishes it...


That Ivy League "educated" Obama claims a "ghost writer" wrote that is fucking embarrassing and further evidence that Affirmative Action does not work as intended...


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> That an editor can't get a fact wrong in an obscure pamphlet?




So the claim "Skylar" makes is that the "editor" just randomly picked out countries and ascribed the person as having being born there. 

How many others in that yearbook were written up with the wrong country of birth??

A: ZERO


It was only QUEER-O

and that once again outs Skylar as a LIAR....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Those bullshit left wing Google "Fact Checks" are hilarious.



In comparison to what? You making shit up?

You claimed Obama wrote it.* You were proven wrong.* You claimed that it was a Harvard Bio. *You were laughably wrong. *You offered us a death certificate for someone born in 1854 as "Michael Robertson's" birth certificate.* You were comically wrong.*

But now you expect us to accept your word, backed by nothing? Laughing....that's *adorable*.

Sorry, tinfoil. But Miriam Goderich is far more credible than you, just making shit up.



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> ‘Born in Kenya’: Obama’s literary agent misidentified his birthplace in 1991



But *you* know better, huh Tinfoil?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > That an editor can't get a fact wrong in an obscure pamphlet?
> ...



Random?

Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii.

But per the pour deluded soul *that didn't even know this was from a promotional pamphlet until I told him*, its absolutely impossible for anyone to get those mixed up?

Sorry, tinfoil....but I know your conspiracies better than you do.



> How many others in that yearbook were written up with the wrong country of birth??
> 
> A: ZERO
> 
> ...



Says you, citing your imagination. Meanwhile, Miriam Goderich obliterates your silly little conspiracy: 



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."



Laughing....but you know better, huh? If you know better, why didn't you even know where your 'bio' came from until I told you?


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You making shit up?




I have made up nothing.  Everything here is not of my making.

I did not call Michelle "Michael," QUEER-O did on the Senate campaign trail, TWICE...


Face it, your lies to attempt to explain why BORN IN KENYA is all over Obama's past write-ups are beyond lame....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You claimed Obama wrote it.* You were proven wrong.*




"Proven Wrong" = believing Google leftists...

Did Stallone also go "tinfoil" or not....


FACT CHECK: Did Sylvester Stallone Say Obama Is a ‘Closet Homosexual Living a Lie’?



HINT = Stallone and Joan Rivers were very good friends... he DID SAY THAT



Barack Obama is a “closet homosexual” who has “lived his whole pathetic life as a lie” according to Sylvester Stallone, who says “I have nothing against homos, but I can’t stand liars.”

“Everybody who is anybody in Chicago knows all about the real Barack Obama,” Stallone said on the set of Creed 2. “I’ve spent a lot of time in Chicago and the stories you hear about that guy – wow. It just disturbs me and concerns me that we had a liar and a fraud in control for eight years.“


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You making shit up?
> ...



Of course you did. You claimed that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says 'Michael Robertson'. Yet when pressed to show us the birth certificate that says that, you offered us a DEATH certificate for someone born in 1854, then changed your story that there is no birth certificate.

*You made it all up. *

You made claims about "Harvard Bio written by Obama". But there is no such Harvard Bio. It wasn't from a yearbook, as you made up. And it wasn't written by Obama.

*You made it all up.*

You're so easy, Tinfoil.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed Obama wrote it.* You were proven wrong.*
> ...



Laughing.....so now if Sylvester Stallone makes shit up, its gospel?

You're proving my point.....that conspiracy theorists just make shit up, then quote their own accusations as proof that the accusations must be true.

But tell us more about 'Michael Robertson's' Birth certificate. Given that the doc you provided us was for a person born in 1854, you're apparently arguing that Michelle Obama is 164 years old.

Laughing.......you can't fix stupid, tinfoil.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You claimed that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says 'Michael Robertson'.




once claim you cannot disprove, since you cannot show us a "Michelle" certificate.  Everything else I fully document.






Skylar said:


> You made claims about "Harvard Bio written by Obama". But there is no such Harvard Bio. It wasn't from a yearbook, as you made up. And it wasn't written by Obama.



and then the Tooth Fairy appeared....


HOW did BORN IN KENYA GET THERE?

WHY was QUEER-O the ONLY one they got the country of birth wrong?

WHY did the STANDARD make the SAME "ERROR" years later?

LOL!!!


QUEER-O was "Kenyan" when it helped him get more affirmative action, and then he wasn't Kenyan when he ran for Prez....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 9, 2018)

and Stallone and Joan Rivers and Don Young and Farrakhan are all "liars" who "lie" about the TRUTH that is so friggin obvious...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed that Michelle Obama's birth certificate says 'Michael Robertson'.
> ...



Laughing......your argument has literally devolved into 'disprove whatever I make up!'

With you having absolutely nothing to back your claims. Instead offering us a DEATH certificate from someone who was born in 1854 as 'Michael Robertson's' birth certificate.

Per the wasteland of your imagination, Michelle Obama is 164 years old!

Back in reality, *you're just making shit up, backed by nothing. *As conspiracy theorists do.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You made claims about "Harvard Bio written by Obama". But there is no such Harvard Bio. It wasn't from a yearbook, as you made up. And it wasn't written by Obama.
> ...



Again, for the intentionally slow......Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. That's how it got in there. A man that shares Obama's exact name, his father, was born in Kenya.

Barack Hussein Obama II, the former president, was born in Hawaii.

With the woman who wrote the pamphlet (not a Harvard Bio, tinfoil), being Miriam Goderich, indicating that the mistake was hers. And that Obama *never* told her he was born in Kenya.



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> ‘Born in Kenya’: Obama’s literary agent misidentified his birthplace in 1991



Why would I ignore her....and instead believe your imagination? Remember, you didn't even know the blurb was from a promotional pamphlet until I told you an hour ago.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> and Stallone and Joan Rivers and Don Young and Farrakhan are all "liars" who "lie" about the TRUTH that is so friggin obvious...



And none of them can back any of it. Again, conspiracy theorists make shit up....and then cite their accusations as proof the accusation must be true. Its the 'if there is smoke, there must be fire' delusion.

Where repeating the same lie over and over proves the lie true.

And like the adorable, simple, and thoroughly gullible soul that you are......*you believe whatever you're told to think, backed by nothing. *

Just as you did for your 'Harvard Bio' delusion. Just as you did for your 'Michael Robertson' hallucination.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I like dealing with sincere people who have a genuine interest in truth



TRANSLATION: 'I like dealing with people that agree with me without me having to provide support for my crazy arguments'


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I like dealing with sincere people who have a genuine interest in truth
> ...



Exactly. Sincerity, in Buttercup's argument....is the unerroring willingness to accept whatever hapless batshit she makes up without asking for proof.

Demand evidence, and you aren't worth her time. This she calls a 'genuine interest in truth'.


----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)

I hope I look as young the former First Lady when I turn 165 years old.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> I hope I look as young the former First Lady when I turn 165 years old.



Seriously! 

Though it may involve actually dying in the 1960s. Tumblin's vampire theory is apparently Loony LA's current working theory. 

Lets put Michelle into sunlight and see if she 'sparkles'.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


That’s hilarious, since you’re the one who unquestioningly parrots everything you’re told by the MSM.  Such a good little sheep!  Baaaaaaaaaaa

As for your demands, I don’t have to prove a damn thing to you. If you go back and read my first post, I stated my own *opinion*.   I didn’t claim it was a fact that he’s gay, I chimed in with my opinion.

Talk about protesting too much. That, and the fact that all you do, day in and day out is defend corrupt politicians and official government stories makes you look like a shill.     It’s a waste of time to talk to you, because if I wanted to hear the official story about anything, I would just turn on the idiot box.  All you do is repeat exactly what they say.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Three paragraphs of babble. And no evidence backing your batshit conspiracy that Obama is 'gay'. 

Just excuses on why you can't possibly back your claims up. Which we already knew when you first posted.

So much for your 'genuine interest in truth'.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Do you not read posts? I don’t have to prove anything to you. Stop harassing me, bootlicking shill.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Responding to you isn't 'harassing you'. You've got nothing to back your batshit conspiracy. And I'm calling you out on your pathetic rout from your own silly claims about Obama being 'gay'.

If you don't like it, put me on ignore. Then I'll have a bully pulpit to dismantle your conspiracy ramblings with no retort.

Smiling....I win either way.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Three paragraphs of babble. And no evidence backing your batshit conspiracy that Obama is 'gay'.
> 
> Just excuses on why you can't possibly back your claims up. Which we already knew when you first posted.
> 
> So much for your 'genuine interest in truth'.



It's in the conspiracy section, ya dumb motherfucker. lol.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Oh so that’s all this is to you? Just a contest? That further confirms my suspicion that you don’t care about the actual truth.    If you did, you wouldn’t have said something as juvenile and shallow as “I win either way.”

Again, I don’t have to prove anything to you, but I will say this...I am a very skeptical person by nature, and I don’t believe something or hold an opinion unless there is ample evidence.   I’ve been researching all this kind of stuff since the 90s.  I don’t say things lightly.  So once again, for you to continually defend corrupt politicians and official government stories in my eyes makes you either incredibly ignorant, or a shill. Which is it?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Oh so that’s all this is to you? Just a contest? That further confirms my suspicion that you don’t care about the actual truth.    If you did, you wouldn’t have said something as juvenile and shallow as “I win either way.”



I imagine Skylar is a loser in  life. Seems like the type.  I'll show you how to deal with him. Wait for it. lol.

People who crave the most attention don't often do very well when they actually get attention nice and good.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 12, 2018)

Meanwhile these are the same trump lovers who will pretend this man is straight


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And I'm calling you out on your pathetic rout from your own silly claims about Obama being 'gay'.





Obama is a cowardly cocksucking sissy hiding in a closet, who has had at least three innocent people offed to keep himself hiding in that closet.

Those three are Don Young, former choirmaster at Jeremiah Wright's white and America hating "church."

Comedienne Joan Rivers was offed because she told CNN the truth....



and blogger Horner was offed because he was putting all the evidence together on his site...


This Man Has Proof That Obama Is Gay


QUEER-O took the GAY TRAIN with gay Richard Branson and his "Virgin" gay train....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so that’s all this is to you? Just a contest? That further confirms my suspicion that you don’t care about the actual truth.    If you did, you wouldn’t have said something as juvenile and shallow as “I win either way.”
> ...


Laughing.....'imagine' being the operative word.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm calling you out on your pathetic rout from your own silly claims about Obama being 'gay'.
> ...



Your homo-erotic fan fiction starring Obama is getting a little....specific. You get that this isn't a forum for your sexual fantasies, yes?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



I really wish you would responded earlier. Now I'm not in the mood for you. lol.

Keep poppin off and maybe you'll put me back in the mood. But do it later, I'm not really in the mood now, I'm just having my morning coffee.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Laughing......whatever. You're harmless.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> [You're harmless.



Also, no, I agree. I'm pretty harmless. I'm a lover, Skylar, not a fighter. Really, I just wanted to have a little fun. But like I said, now I'm just not in the mood. That was like three days ago. lol.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



And 3 more paragraphs of nothing. 

As I said....conspiracy theorists are big with accusations. Absolute crap with evidence. And when challenged to back up your inane conspiracy nonsense that Obama is 'gay' with actual evidence, you tucked your tail between your legs and fled. 

Once again, the bug of your conspiracy meets the windshield of evidence. And the collision isn't pretty.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



But you just can't look away...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



I'm feeling bad for them at this point. Its just an increasingly embarassing litany of petulance and snivelling defensiveness........*for why they can't possibly back up their steaming batshit with evidence.*

And its boring in its predictability. As conspiracy theorists rarely handle challenges to their favorite fantasies well at all.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Oh, I don't feel the slightest bit bad for them. Wingers are gonna be wingers no matter what happens.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Are you dense or what?  I’ve stated about three times in a row, I was never intending to prove anything to you or provide you with “evidence.”   I shared my opinion, and I specifically stated that I’m not going to get into all the reasons why.

So either you aren’t a very good reader, or you are just an immature troll.  Now if you do that one more time, it will be clear that it’s the latter.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Oh, I knew you had jack shit to back up your silly little conspiracy when you first posted.

And your every rout from your own silly nonsense demonstrates that simple fact.  Conspiracy theorists are a tedious and predictable lot. It doesn't take much to send them running.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 13, 2018)

Well, at least you posted this complete garbage in the correct forum.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Well, at least you posted this complete garbage in the correct forum.



No, it was tossed here by admins like the garbage it is.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



If that makes you feel better, think what you want, but you’re an idiot.  And an arrogant one at that.   As I already stated earlier on that thread, I don’t believe things unless I have ample reason to,  and it’s no different in this case.  And for the umpteenth time, I don’t have to prove anything to you, that was never my intention when I first posted on this thread.

So keep licking the boots of your corrupt government, it’s what you love to do, defend liars, phonies and crooks.  And bash anyone who would even begin to question them.   Just to remind you, our country is not a monarchy, there are no kings here who are above questioning, so pull your head out of the ass of your Dear Leaders, it really is pathetic.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Sweetie, you've been weighted and measured. You ran. All the rest is just embarassing excuses for *why* you ran.

You've got jack shit to back your silly conspiracy that Obama is 'gay'. And you prove it with every post in this forum.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Haha, I didn’t go anywhere. I’m right here.  I’m actually laughing at how pathetic your bootlicking is, and at your arrogance.  Do you think you’re God? Because God is the only one who is omniscient.

I do think it’s extremely odd that you seem to think we live in a monarchy, and based on your posts I’ve seen on this site, your mission in life seems to be to defend the government, day in and day out.  Is that your hobby, or is someone paying you to do that?


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Obama is 'gay'.




He has been GAY all along.

The rumors in DC started in 96 when he gave the keynote at Slick's second convention.

There are a trail of dead bodies covering up QUEER-O's occupancy of THE CLOSET....

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/obama-body-count-debbie-c


October 23, 2015
The following is a partial list of deaths of persons connected to Barack HUSSEIN Obama ( THE FRAUD) during his time inside the United States. Read the list and judge for yourself…

Jamie Zapata - Homeland Security Investigations Special Agent who was murdered in an ambush. Revelation that I.C.E. Report of Investigation on seizure of Fast & Furious weapons in Texas in August 2010 was signed by Zapata.

Speculation that he was murdered as part of a cover up the Gunwalker scandal. (Nachumlist Gunrunner-Gate scandal files here)

Federal Judge John McCarthy Roll - was the Chief Judge for the United States District Court for the District of Arizona, murdered by the same gunman attacking Gabrielle Giffords.

Theory that Roll's preliminary ruling on "United States of America v. $333,520.00 in United States Currency et al" (Case Number: 4:2010cv00703 Filed: November 30, 2010) was cause for the assassination and that the shooter used the mass shooting as a cover for the government. - Claim: Giffords hit a planned assassination: Judge Roll real target.

Andrew Breitbart - Died of a massive heart attack, walking outside late at night, alone, in the dark approximately one week before he was to produce tapes of Obama's extremist activities in college.

More speculation: Breitbart: "Wait 'Til They See What Happens March 1st", Breitbart's Footage Shows Obama 'Palling Around' With Terrorists...

Sheriff Joe Arpaio: I Spoke with Andrew Breitbart Shortly Before he Died ...

An Eyewitness Speaks Out About Andrew Breitbart's Death Scene... Breitbart's skin color described as bright red. ... Was Andrew Breitbart assassinated?...

More murder speculation: Was Andrew Breitbart Murdered?... Coroner: Breitbart Died of Heart Failure...*

Christopher Lasseter - Disappears... witness to Breitbart's death vanishes -Follows suspicious demise of member of coroner's team (possibly in hiding to avoid reporters),
Breitbart witness: He dropped like sack of bricks Describes 'thick white band' around forehead at death.

Michael Cormier - respected forensic technician for the Los Angeles County Coroner died under suspicious circumstances at his North Hollywood home April 20, the same day Andrew Breitbart's cause of death was finally made public.

Medical examiners in Los Angeles are investigating the possible poisoning death...... Conspiracy theorists cry foul after Andrew Breitbart's 'coroner' dies of arsenic poisoning- ....Police Debunk Theories Linking Breitbart, L.A. Coroner Tech Deaths.

Steve Bridges - Dies At 48 - Impersonator Who Offended 0bama ...Steve Bridges as President Obama - August 2011 ....It appeared that he died of natural causes...

The deaths of Seal Team Six ...who never would fly an entire company in one helicopter alone.

Robin Copeland - 46, 11/4/2011: former Energy Department official who took part in several significant disarmament programs, died suddenly.

Matt Simmons - an investment banker and whistle blower in the British Petroleum oil spill. Died suddenly at home of a heart attack at the age of 67.

An autopsy by the state medical examiner's office concludes that Simmons died from accidental drowning "with heart disease as a contributing factor." Speculation of murder: Assassinations by induced heart attack and cancer.

Kam Kuwata - was found dead inside his Venice home after friend - concerned that they had not heard from him for a few days - alerted police. Political consultant in California. Democratic insider.

Possibly the Obama consultant referred to in the Ulsterman Report: Allegedly viewed bizarre drug induced behavior from Obama during the 2008 campaign.: "The Troubling Timeline".... The Death of a Political Operative – The Troubling Timeline... (UPDATED).

Bill Gwatney - a close friend of Bill and Hillary Clinton and a Clinton super delegate at an upcoming convention in Denver and was fatally shot in 2008.

Shooter had a post-it note with a mystery phone number. Did Obama Assassinate Clinton delegates? Bill Gwatney and Stephanie Tubbs Jones?

Stephanie Tubbs Jones - found brain dead in 2008. Democratic Rep. Stephanie Tubbs Jones of Cleveland, a super delegate and one of Hillary Clinton's most prominent black supporters, was found in her car unconscious.

Also: Did Obama Assassinate Clinton Delegates?

Additional: Hollywood Producer Bettina Viviano: Bill Clinton Directly Told Me Barack Obama Not Eligible - ....Caucus death threats (audio)...

Also reported by Jerome Corsi at WND: Hillary supporter's untold Obama horror stories Allegations of intimidation, manipulation, sudden death.

Madelyn Payne Dunham - Obama's grandmother, died 2 days before the general election. Flew up to see her for one hour - alone. No records. Cremated immediately, ashes dispersed.

Lieutenant Quarles Harris Jr. - A key witness in a federal probe into passport information stolen from the State Department was fatally shot in front of a District church.

Christopher Kelly - Committed suicide, under pressure to testify against former Gov. Rod Blagojevich.

John Wheeler - former presidential and Pentagon aide John Wheeler III was found in a Delaware garbage dump. Wheeler's cell phone discovered - Cause of death released in Wheeler case, blunt force trauma -- Wheeler's cell phone found in a taxi -- His family wants information - John Wheeler was assassinated by a hitman in a targeted killing, his widow has claimed - Who killed Jack Wheeler?

Donald Young - Openly gay friend of Obama's at Murdered at Trinity Church in Chicago-... Key Witness In Obama Passport Fraud Case - Video report: Obama-Donald Young murder (December 24, 2007)...

All 3 Homosexual Members Of Obama's Trinity Church Murdered Within 6 Weeks.

Larry Bland and Nate Spencer: Two other black members of Trinity Church Murdered at the same time - Report: Mother Of Obama's Murdered Gay Lover Speaks Up – With Video.

Beverly Eckert, Continental Flight Victim, was 9/11 widow (VIDEO, SLIDESHOW), was at the White House with Barack Obama, part of a meeting the president had with relatives of those killed in the 2001 attacks.

Michael Scott - Although Chicago school board president Michael Scott's death had been ruled a suicide by the Cook County medical examiner's office.

Chicago police characterized the case as a death investigation, and have not concluded that Scott's death was a suicide - was subpoenaed to testify before a federal grand jury looking into the admissions practices of Chicago's elite schools. -also was under scrutiny over Olympics-related real estate dealings.

David Koschman, murdered in a Chicago Rush Street brawl by Richard J. "R.J." Vanecko, a nephew of Mayor Daley and White House Chief of Staff Bill Daley - Homicide case involving Daley nephew closed without charges , Witness to Killing Involving Daley Nephew: Deceased Didn't Start It.

Ashley Turton, wife of the Obama administration's House of Representatives liaison, Dan Turton, was found dead in a burning car Monday morning, Roll Call and other news outlets are reporting.

Fire officials said it appeared the car crashed as it was pulling in or out of the garage behind a rowhouse in the Capitol Hill neighborhood of Washington, D.C., at about 5 a.m.

Neighbors dialed 911 after spotting the fire. The body was discovered after fire crews doused the blaze. The fire also charred part of the garage. Nobody in the house was injured, fire officials said.

Ashley Turton worked as a lobbyist for the utility giant Progress Energy, according to Politico. She was a former staffer for U.S. Rep. Rosa DeLauro, D-Conn. The Rahm Emanuel Connection to the Deceased Ashley Turton, -- The ATF investigates - Ashley Turton Crashed Under the Influence.

Dawn Sylvia-Stasiewicz, Obama's First Dog Trainer Dies At 52. Rumored to be salaried at over $102,000 per year at tax-payer expense.

Mama Lois" Anderson - 79, and her 52 year old daughter Zelda White - Two US women aid workers were shot dead in Nairobi in Kenya (2008) were the retired Presbyterian Church missionaries of Pennsylvania (USA), known to thousands of Africans.

The suspected killers of the US women, who were travelling in a car with diplomatic license plates, allegedly shot dead by police later. They were well known for their work. There is speculation that they possibly had knowledge of the birth and care for Barack Obama in Kenya and were later murdered to cover the trail.

When murdered, the husband had his full wallet which the thieves/car jacker didn't take, and there was never a connection made to the said attackers the police later shot dead, but blamed for the double homicide/car jacking.

Their church was burned in 2008, possibly to destroy any possible birth records there. Then police chief Mohammed Hussein Ali was later removed from office by Obama supported Kenyan strongman Odinga.

All possible witnesses ended up dead, all possible records of the care of infant Obama burned in the church fire, and the public official responsible out of office.

Holiyah Soetoro Sobah, aka Lia Soetoro, Obama's adopted sister: died under mysterious, sudden, and unusual circumstances just as she was getting ready to be reunited with her childhood companion and adopted brother.

She spoke of many specific incidences in the household, where she grew up with "Barry" in Indonesia. She saved many items that Barry used during childhood. She was looking forward to seeing him, because she'd seen him on TV and was told that was "Barry", her little brother.

However, Lia had reservations about it and so was anticipating seeing the scars he had from falling out of the mango tree and the limp she said he walked with. That was not to be because she up and died.

The Rumor Mill....

Sex And Murder In The Land Of Obama?: Unknown gay partner of Obama murdered? Tale of alledged witness

Crossing Obama Can Be Deadly! (...thread at "We the People") Mysterious Deaths Surround Obama!

Obama death list...

"SARAH BERKLEY - Author of "The Jihad at the Ballot Box" - a book examining Obama's relationship with radical Islam. Died in a mysterious car crash in 2003.

RUSSELL MCDOUGAL - Former FBI operative, January 23rd, 2007. McDougal was known to hold sensitive information about meetings Barack Obama had with arms smugglers.

His wife was murdered March 2006 after he went public with his initial reports. His father died July 8, 2006 four hours after McDougal presented his findings on the Savage Nation. Suffered administrative retaliation after reporting discussions by jihadist groups concerning Obama to his superiors.

RODRIGO VILLALOPEZ, a television news camera man who shot the footage of Obama describing small town voters as "bitter" and "clinging to their guns during the primary season.

BRIAN GORING - A defense attorney for Obama patron Antoin Rezko during his trial for extortion and bribery. Died of apparent "natural causes."

MERCEDES HUGLEY, one of Obama's many white, female conquests while at Harvard. Filed sexual assault charges against Obama for date rape in 1990. Because "date rape" was not considered a crime like it is today, she ended up dropping the charges. Two years later, she was found dead of an apparent cocaine overdose.

TAMIKA HILL - A former secretary for Obama's office in Chicago was murdered July 6, 2005 at a rib shack in the south side. Hill had spoken off the record with a reporter from the Chicago Sun Times about meetings Obama had with black militants in the city. She was murdered before she could ever be properly interviewed.

HASAD AL SHAREEZ - FBI informant. Reported to his handler in January 2001 that he had a tape about of a person named simply "B. Hussein" meeting with 9/11 hijacker Mohatma Atta in Prague. Was found shot in the basement of a mosque in Dearborn, MI in October, 2001.

DARSANO RAHARDJO - Childhood classmate of Barack Obama when he attended a madrassa in Indonesia. Was found with his head cut off in a Jakarta alley way in 1970. Many children at the school attributed Rahardjo's murder to the young Barack Obama.

It was likely done as an initiation ritual, since Islam demands that a boy spill another's blood before the age of ten to prove their loyalty to Allah.

REVEREND DAVID MANNING - Former head of the Trinity Baptist Church in Chicago. Was murdered during the apparent robbery of a catfish restaurant in 1972. Shortly afterwards, Rev. Jeremiah Wright took over as head of Trinity and a many parishoners (who later left the church) suspected Wright in having a hand in Reverend Manning's death.

Decades later, Manning's son JAMAL MANNING was found dead of an apparent crack overdose in 2004. It was rumored he was going to bring evidence of Wright's complicity in his father's death. His testimony was timed to coincide with Obama's first senate race.

CHRISTOPHER HARGROVE, A former lover of Larry Sinclair. Found dead in a hotel room of apparent auto-erotic asphyxiation in January 2001. Was said to have been enraged when he found out that Sinclair had cheated on Jackson with Obama in the back of a limousine. To get revenge, Jackson planned to release digital pictures Sinclair had taken of the encounter on the Internet.

PAUL ROTHCHILD - Democrat National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Washington DC in 2003. A "friend and trusted advisor" to senatorial candidate Barack Obama. Dead of an apparent suicide.

CURTIS "POOKIE" JACKSON - Chicago drug dealer. Was the subject of a police investigation in which he was suspected of funneling money to Obama's many various community projects. Killed in 1998 in an apparent gang murder.

HARVEY KENYON - Head of Obama's senatorial security team in Chicago. Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside of Grant Park in 2005. Kenyon's son said his father was building a dossier on Obama. He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his house

SHEILA BAUGH - A Washington DC madame. Died from a gunshot wound. Reported to have a black book of people containing names of influential people who visited the prostitutes in her brothel. One of those names was allegedly Barack Obama.

KEYSHAWN "SPOON" CALWORTH - Was found dead of an apparent heroin overdose May 18, 1997. Was reported to have ties to Rev. Jeremiah Wright.

LAWSHAWNA MARTIN (?) - 26 year old mother of five, a Cabrini Green resident with a history of substance abuse. Told two of her co-workers at the Blue Peppermint Gentleman's Club that she would have to quit work because she was pregnant again.

Strongly implied that the "baby daddy" was Barack Obama. The next week, she was reported missing. No body was ever recovered, but Lawshana has not resurfaced since making those remarks.

BILL FERGUSON - Senior aide to Barack Obama. Found dead of an apparent heart attack.

GANDY BAUGH - Attorney for Obama friend Antonin Rezko died by falling out an eightieth story window of the Hancock Tower, January, 2003. His client was a convicted Chinese spy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 13, 2018)

The LGBTQ community is furious with Obama for not coming out


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 13, 2018)

and they talk....

Leading Texas education board candidate: Obama was gay prostitute, Democrats killed JFK


"







Mary Lou Bruner is a Republican who is the leading candidate to take a seat on the policy-setting Texas State Board of Education. In a three-person race last week, she earned nearly 50 percent of the vote, but not enough to avoid a runoff in May, which she is expected to win. If she does, she would face a Democrat in the general election, and, according to the Houston Chronicle, is expected to win.

Bruner has said or written a slew of things about a range of topics that make her stand out among those for whom reality escapes. For example:

Obama has a soft spot for homosexuals because of the years he spent as a male prostitute in his twenties. That is how he paid for his drugs. He has admitted he was addicted to drugs when he was young, and he is sympathetic with homosexuals; but he hasn’t come out of the closet about his own homosexual/bisexual background.

Many people believe the Democrat Party had JFK killed because the socialists and Communists in the party did not want a conservative president. Remember who followed JFK as president — (LBJ). The exact opposite of Kennedy — a socialist and an unethical politician. It does seem like this might have been the master plan: They sneaked the bad guy (LBJ) into the administration on the coat-tail of a good guy (JFK). Then they got rid of the good guy; in the end, they got a socialist president which is what they originally wanted.

School shootings started after the schools started teaching evolution.

When the flood waters subsided and rushed to the oceans there was no vegetation on the earth because the earth had been covered with water. … The dinosaurs on [Noah’s ark] may have been babies and not able to reproduce. … After the flood, the few remaining Behemoths and Leviathans may have become extinct because there was not enough vegetation on earth for them to survive to reproductive age.

Climate change has nothing to do with weather or climate; it is all about system change from capitalism (free enterprise) to Socialism-Communism. The Climate Change HOAX was Karl Marx’s idea. It took some time to “condition” the people so they would believe such a ridiculous HOAX.

Many of the (sexual education) books which teachers read to your small children are not allowed in jails and prisons because of the bad effect the books have on the prisoners. These books stimulate children to experiment with sex.

And there’s this one, about how the United Nations wants to reduce the U.S. population by up to 325 million people (the U.S. population is about 323 million, according to the U.S. Census) by using “Obamacare to make people die a little sooner than they would have died”:

Bruner’s campaign website says that she was a teacher for more than three decades. It includes a page titled “Prayer for my website,” which, of course, has a prayer for the website, which says in part:

Lord, We ask You to show us where we as Christians and as a nation have fallen short of the mark allowing our government leaders to pass evil and ungodly laws which displease God. Please reveal to us where we as a nation went wrong, and what we should do now to get the USA back on course. Please help us to earn the favor and blessings of God again as a nation….

This is hardly the first time the Texas State Board of Education has been in the news.

In 2010, there was controversy over proposed changes to social studies standards by religious conservatives, including one that referred to the U.S. slave trade as the “Atlantic triangular trade.” The board majority approved new social studies textbooks, some of which were criticized as being inaccurate and biased, two years ago. And in 2015, Gov. Greg Abbott (R) appointed as the chair of the Texas Board of Education a Republican from Houston who had been on the board for two years and who home-schooled her three sons before sending them to private schools. Even some Republicans in Texas were shocked at Abbott’s move, but that didn’t stop him.

Here’s how the nonprofit Texas Freedom Network, a watchdog group, explained the Bruner candidacy before she came out on top in the recent vote:

The Texas State Board of Education (SBOE) has a regrettable — but reliable — history of mixing the culture wars with public education. And, it seems, almost every election cycle — eight of the 15 SBOE seats are up for election this year — at least one candidate promises to make things even worse. This year is not different.

Meet Mary Lou Bruner. If you keep an eye on the SBOE like we do here at TFN, you might have seen her at a hearing here or two railing against Muslims. Bruner is running for the SBOE District 9 seat as a Republican to replace fellow Republican Thomas Ratliff, a moderate who has tried to put an end to the circus atmosphere at the board and is not running for re-election.

Bruner, a former teacher, is not shy about sharing her views on social media. And while one of Bruner’s opponents, Hank Hering, has a concerning statement on his website that appears to dismiss the constitutional separation between church and state (“Restore principles and policies originally established by strong Judeo-Christian beliefs put in place by our Founders”), his public statements do not approach Bruner’s level of outrageousness.

From Bruner’s postings we know that if she wins the March 1 Republican primary — her opponents are Hering and Lufkin Independent School Board President Keven Ellis — and again in the November general, the board will have a member who, among other things, calls evolution a plot to promote godlessness, says slavery did not become an issue until the Civil War was well underway, and subscribes to a variety of fringe conspiracy theories — including a claim that President Obama once financed a drug habit by working as a prostitute….

Bruner’s views on a variety of topics are too numerous to list here. If the above is any indication, her election would have the board often making headlines for all the wrong reasons … again.


 32

Comments
Answer Sheet newsletter

A school survival guide for parents (and everyone else), from education policy to psychology, by Valerie Strauss on Fridays.



By signing up you agree to our Terms of Use and Privacy Policy




Valerie StraussValerie Strauss is an education writer who authors The Answer Sheet blog. She came to The Washington Post as an assistant foreign editor for Asia in 1987 and weekend foreign desk editor after working for Reuters as national security editor and a military/foreign affairs reporter on Capitol Hill. She also previously worked at UPI and the LA Times. Follow 




The story must be told.
Your subscription supports journalism that matters.
Try 1 month for $1


PAID PROMOTED STORIES




Are you on Medicare? If you live in Tennessee, Read Thisquickmedigap.com



You could save $668 on car insurance by switching to ProgressiveProgressive



Which 5 Travel Cards Have The Most Valuable Miles?NerdWallet




[Gallery] The Most Hilarious Teacher Comebacks Of All TimeHerald Weekly



[Gallery] The Largest Female Athlete of All Time Is Truly MassiveTie Breaker



99 Retirement Tips for People in Their 60sFisher Investments
Recommended by



Most Read Local

1


Amazon HQ2 decision: Amazon splits prize between Crystal City and New York

2


A craving for snacks brought three D.C. boys out on a frigid night. Then gunfire changed everything.

3


Amazon HQ2 to benefit from more than $2.8 billion in incentives from Virginia, New York and Tennessee

4


Maryland to challenge legality of Whitaker’s appointment as acting U.S. attorney general

5


U.S. Supreme Court to take up Virginia redistricting case on racial gerrymandering



Our journalism keeps watch on Washington and the world.



Answer Sheet newsletter

A school survival guide for parents (and everyone else), from education policy to psychology, by Valerie Strauss on Fridays.









Search JobsFeatured Jobs
Senior Contracts Manager
Sparks Group

Multiple Intellectual Property Opportunities (Top Law Firms)
Legal E

Real Estate Paralegal - Tysons
Legal E


*washingtonpost.com*
© 1996-2018 The Washington Post
Help and Contact Us
Policies and Standards
Terms of Service
Privacy Policy
Print Products Terms of Sale
Digital Products Terms of Sale
Submissions and Discussion Policy
RSS Terms of Service
Ad Choices


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 13, 2018)

Does Barack still practice ball handling with Reggie Love?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Nov 24, 2018)

So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency. 

Having said that, I do have a couple of observations. 

Goderich made a mistake and listed Kenya as Obama's place of birth. It's possible that during the fact checking process, Goderich came across the information of Obama's father and was confused and thought the information was talking about obama. I can see that. 

Question I have is, why was this not corrected immediately?  You would think that when the pamphlet was published, someone would have noticed and had it corrected. Also, Goderich, who became a partner of the firm, lists obama as a client. 

The pamphlet was published in 1991 and obama was listed as being Kenyan born on the Dystel and Goderich website until 2007, but was only changed about 2 months after obama announced his campaign for presidency. 

Why did it take 16 years for that error to be noticed and corrected?


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 25, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime.





QUEER-O = let's close Gitmo

ZIONIST MEDIA = then we'll open the CLOSET DOOR

QUEER-O = OK, don't close Gitmo


QUEER-O = those in compliance with state reefer laws won't be prosecuted

ZIONIST MEDIA = then we'll open the CLOSET DOOR because we love LAWYERS making money off bullshit

QUEER-O = then we'll prosecute state legal reefer people, but only if THEY ARE WHITE and not Jewish

ZIONIST MEDIA = OK


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The LGBTQ community is furious with Obama for not coming out



You're the LGBT community now?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 26, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency.
> 
> Having said that, I do have a couple of observations.
> 
> ...



Why would it have mattered?

I'm sure somebody spelled my name wrong 16 years ago.  Doesn't keep me up at night.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency.
> 
> Having said that, I do have a couple of observations.
> 
> Goderich made a mistake and listed Kenya as Obama's place of birth. It's possible that during the fact checking process, Goderich came across the information of Obama's father and was confused and thought the information was talking about obama. I can see that.



Yup. Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii.

Getting those two confused would be an easy thing to do. Especially pre-internet.



> Question I have is, why was this not corrected immediately?  You would think that when the pamphlet was published, someone would have noticed and had it corrected. Also, Goderich, who became a partner of the firm, lists obama as a client.



It was an a tiny blurb created for an obscure pamphlet created by a literary agency to send to publishers. Why would it be re-fact checked?

Um, ever? 



> The pamphlet was published in 1991 and obama was listed as being Kenyan born on the Dystel and Goderich website until 2007, but was only changed about 2 months after obama announced his campaign for presidency.
> 
> Why did it take 16 years for that error to be noticed and corrected?



Same as above: they weren't re-fact checking old bios. Nor did they have any particular reason to. The copy on the website was identical to the pamphlet. They simply cut and paste it.

Somebody finally noticed when it was online. And they changed it.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency.
> ...


Before Goderich created the pamphlet, Obama's place of birth being Hawaii was established in major newspapers when Obama was made the editor of the Harvard Review. He was the first black editor, so it was kind of a big deal at the time. And his bio 'Dreams from my father', published *after* the creation of the pamphlet by Goderich cited his place of birth as Hawaii.

So the idea that Obama 'lied' to his publishers about his place of birth makes absolutely no sense at all. Especially with Goderich affirming that the mistake was hers, and Obama never told her his place of birth was Kenya.

There is literally no one who claims that Obama told them he was born in Kenya.

All the evidence points in the same conclusion: Goderich got Obama and his dad mixed up. Mostly likely because they share the same name.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 26, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> Seek help


It will take an experienced specialist.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime.
> ...



Actually, Republicans blocked him by changing the law preventing any funding for US mainland facility taking the Gitmo prisoners. 



> QUEER-O = those in compliance with state reefer laws won't be prosecuted
> 
> ZIONIST MEDIA = then we'll open the CLOSET DOOR because we love LAWYERS making money off bullshit
> 
> ...


Laughing.....why would 'zionists' care about pot laws?

Even your fantasies make no sense.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Nov 26, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency.
> ...


Uh...a bit different misspelling a name, compared to having your wrong country of birth, especially for someone who is an author.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 26, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



In a frickin' _promo pamphlet_?  Get real.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Nov 26, 2018)

Skylar said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > So, at this point, is there really any reason to worry about this. Maybe he was gay, and he kept it hidden, not really a crime. Also, his mother being American means even if he was born in Kenya, he was still eligible for presidency.
> ...


If it was such an obscure blurb, why bother changing it at all?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



Its a minor fact checking error for an obscure pamphlet that probably had a few hundred copies made. As there aren't that many publishers. And this was a client list pamphlet for publishers alone.

Again, this was pre-internet. And the literary agency didn't have a fact checking department that vetted their client list bio blurbs. They had a lone publishing assistant: Miriam Goderich.

She goofed. And got the dad and son mixed up....mostly likely because they had the exact same name.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



Because someone pointed out the mistake and it was online.

Why would they *re*fact check a client list? 

Um, ever?


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And the literary agency didn't have a fact checking department that vetted their client list bio blurbs. They had a lone publishing assistant: Miriam Goderich.


\



and the ONLY PERSON who got his COUNTRY OF BIRTH "wrong" was the SAME COCKSUCKER who continues to HIDE IN A CLOSET.....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And the literary agency didn't have a fact checking department that vetted their client list bio blurbs. They had a lone publishing assistant: Miriam Goderich.
> ...



You're clearly a little confused;



> “You’re undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time,” Goderich wrote. *“There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. *I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more.”
> 
> FACT CHECK: Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?



So who, pray tell, claims that Obama told them he was born in Kenya?

As for your increasingly specific homo-erotic fantasies about Obama....I'll leave that to you and a bottle of hand lotion.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> So who, pray tell, claims that Obama told them he was born in Kenya?




He clearly told many he was born in Kenya, including his ap for a "diversity scholarship" to prep school.

QUEER-O will be outed completely.  The CLOSET DOOR will open.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > So who, pray tell, claims that Obama told them he was born in Kenya?
> ...



Says your imagination. As you don't have his 'diversity scholarship' ap to prep school. Much like your empty blather about 'Michelle Obama's birth certificate'

*..... you're just making shit up regarding documents you've never seen. Citing your imagination. *

It shouldn't be forgotten that until I correct your ignorant and inept little conspiracy about Obama's 'Harvard Law Review' bio, you didn't even know that the blurb you were citing was from a literary agency. You didn't know who had written it. You didn't know when. You didn't know the context.

I had to educate on *all* of it.  Remember, son......I know your conspiracy better than you do.

Well, not the homo-erotic fanfiction part starring Obama. That part I leave to you.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> As you don't have his 'diversity scholarship' ap to prep school




Because HE and the SCHOOL refused to RELEASE IT.

WHY were they SCARED of RELEASING IT???


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> was from a literary agency.





THAT EXCUSE is PATHETIC.

QUEER-O told that "literary agency" he was BORN IN KENYA, the yearbook PRINTED, and QUEER-O NEVER COMPLAINED....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > As you don't have his 'diversity scholarship' ap to prep school
> ...



So you've never seen his 'prep school ap', yet still made up bullshit about it?

_Shocker. _

As for the rest of your gibberish,

FACT CHECK: AP Reports Obama as 'Kenyan-Born'

Remember, kiddo......I know your conspiracies better than you do.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > was from a literary agency.
> ...



Says you, citing your imagination. The woman who wrote the pamphlet for the literary agency says otherwise.


_"“You’re undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.* This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time,”* Goderich wrote.* “There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.* I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more.”_

FACT CHECK: Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?

You're so ignorant, you're still babbling about 'yearbooks'. Remember, kiddo.....I know your conspiracies better than you do.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> the literary agency




is yet another LEFT WING LIAR



and all you are is a PARROT of such lies.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> 
> 
> "In the book, Becoming, Mrs Obama reveals that she had a miscarriage and used in vitro fertilisation to conceive both children, Malia and Sasha."
> ...


You certainly have this "thing" for the Obamas, don't you?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > the literary agency
> ...



Says you, citing yourself. 

And you have no idea what you're talking about. You didn't even know where the literary agency blurb came from until I told you. You're *still* babbling about 'yearbooks', even after you've been educated.

Why would I or any rational person ignore Miriam Goderich, the woman who wrote the pamphlet in quesiton, and instead believe you, a poor rube that has no idea what he's talking about?

Remember, I know your conspiracies better than you do, kiddo.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> You certainly have this "thing" for the Obamas, don't you?





I care about the US.

You do not care that this COCKSUCKER ran up $10 trillion in debt, because you were one of the leftist scumbags who helped make that money VANISH....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> ...




Yeah, its kinda creepy. He has something like 4 or 5 threads dedicated to his homo-erotic fantasies about Obama and man-on-man fanfiction.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

They didn't start with me....




Did The Obamas Kill Joan Rivers For Revealing This Shocking Secret..


and what about Don Young???


Trinity Church members reveal Obama shocker! - WND -  WND


Ten years ago, the New York Times reported on a growing underground subculture in the black community known as Down Low, comprised largely of men who secretly engage in homosexual activity while living “straight” lives in public.


It’s within that subtext that opposition researchers for Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential campaign began investigating rumors that Rev. Jeremiah Wright was running a “matchmaking service” for members of his Trinity United Church of Christ known as the Down Low Club, which included Barack Obama.

Over the past several months, WND investigators have interviewed a number of members of the church who claim the president benefited from Wright’s efforts to help black men who engage in homosexual activity appear respectable in black society by finding them a wife.

Carolyn and the other members of Trinity who provided statements corroborating her testimony were insistent that WND conceal their identities as a condition of being interviewed.

“I’m still scared to discuss any of this,” Carolyn said.

“At Trinity,* if you even hint at talking about Obama being gay, you are reminded of our dear departed choir director,*” she said. “He was killed, and it wasn’t a robbery. The Christmas presents weren’t touched. The TV was not taken, nothing in the apartment was missing.”

Carolyn’s reference was to* Donald Young, the 47-year-old homosexual choirmaster at Trinity who died of multiple gunshot wounds in his Chicago apartment Dec. 24, 2007




QUEER-O OFFS PEOPLE TO KEEP HIS CLOSET DOOR SHUT....


https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/obama-body-count-debbie-c*
It’s within that subtext that opposition researchers for Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential campaign began investigating rumors that Rev. Jeremiah Wright was running a “matchmaking service” for members of his Trinity United Church of Christ known as the Down Low Club, which included Barack Obama.


Read more at Trinity Church members reveal Obama shocker! - WND -  WND


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> They didn't start with me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your evidence that Obama killed Joan Rivers........

Jack shit. Shocker.

Its just more of the silly shit you make up as you flee from conspiracy one conspiracy to next. It really doesn't take much to send you running.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And your evidence that Obama killed Joan Rivers........
> 
> Jack shit. Shocker




That another Mossad is here denying it doesn't change the facts.

Perfectly healthy Joan Rivers got offed in her doctor's office less than 2 months after telling CNN the truth about QUEER-O.

It helps to explain why QUEER-O's popularity in Hollywood is not what it once was...


Fake News Buster: Did Sylvester Stallone call Obama a ‘Closet Homosexual’?


judge for yourself....


----------



## Skylar (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And your evidence that Obama killed Joan Rivers........
> ...



And by 'facts', you mean your imagination?

I mean, if Slyvester Stallone *says* it, it has to be true, huh?

And exactly as predicted, you abandoned your silly "Obama murdered Joan Rivers' batshit. It so easy to run you off, kiddo.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

I have not.  O has a long list of "dead" cronies and critics, just like Slick and LBJ.  The thing O wants to hide is his cocksucky gayness, and he is and has shown the ability to off those who know "too much."

O's popularity in Hollywood went off a cliff when Joan was offed.  Nobody is fooled.  The message is SHUT UP or ELSE.

What a fucking closeted COWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sly Stallone spoke for most of Hollywood there...


----------



## Skylar (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> I have not.  O has a long list of "dead" cronies and critics, just like Slick and LBJ.  The thing O wants to hide is his cocksucky gayness, and he is and has shown the ability to off those who know "too much."
> 
> O's popularity in Hollywood went off a cliff when Joan was offed.  Nobody is fooled.  The message is SHUT UP or ELSE.
> 
> ...



Says you, citing your imagination.

And if Sly Stallone says it, it must be true......huh, rube?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Michelle Obama's name upon the BIRTH CERTIFICATE is MICHAEL ROBINSON....
> 
> Above is the video of Barack calling "Michelle" MICHAEL twice while campaigning for the Senate.



Shopping and just saw the cover of "Essence", yup, not even hiding "Michelle" is a guy


----------



## Skylar (Dec 15, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Obama's name upon the BIRTH CERTIFICATE is MICHAEL ROBINSON....
> ...



You do get that Michelle Obama's maiden name was Michelle Robinson, right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2018)

Skylar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Did you see the cover? It's like a Before picture for RuPauls Drag Race


----------



## Skylar (Dec 15, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Did you not know that Michelle Obama's maiden name was Michelle Robinson?

Laughing....really?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2018)

Skylar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Not a single picture of "her" either pregnant or in a bathing suit


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2018)

birfers are retards 

lol


----------



## Skylar (Dec 15, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



There's no pictures of your mother pregnant either. By your logic, your mom must have a dick.

Might I suggest you use better logic.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> 
> 
> "In the book, Becoming, Mrs Obama reveals that she had a miscarriage and used in vitro fertilisation to conceive both children, Malia and Sasha."
> ...


You racists are still obsessed about having sex with the Obama's.....get over it.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 15, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Obama daughters conceived by IVF
> ...



Dexter's obsessive homo-erotic fantasies regarding Obama are just creepy, aren't they?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly have this "thing" for the Obamas, don't you?
> ...



LOL you have shown no evidence that you care about anything other than your sexual obsession with the Obama's.

Oh by the way- how is the debt doing under Donald the Liar?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Beyond creepy. 

But Birthers always have been pretty creepy.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2018)

Skylar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Asking Frank to use logic to justify his racist obsessions is like asking the KKK to give up cross burnings.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 16, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> you have shown no evidence




All they can do is "shout down" what the TRUTH of the EVIDENCE is....

























and then the supporters of the COCKSUCKER will claim there is "no evidence..."


----------



## Pogo (Dec 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > you have shown no evidence
> ...




Good god child, you must be new to this planet.  Ever heard of the game of "Telephone"?

Hmm.  Googly images versus archived birth records and newspaper announcements from literally 1961.  Tough choice.

Oh and check out your fake article above and how it spells "Barrack".  Reliable source much?


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 16, 2018)

QUEER-O was

BORN IN KENYA
BORN IN KENYA
BORN IN KENYA

and then he ran for Prez...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > you have shown no evidence
> ...


Oh my- you found something on the internet- so that must be truth!

lol- Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> QUEER-O was
> 
> BORN IN KENYA
> BORN IN KENYA
> ...


Why do you say that Trump was born in Kenya? 

I mean that is just as bizarre as Birthers saying Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2018)

Do you think Dexter has these sexual fantasies whenever he sees any black man- or is it just Obama?


----------



## EasyPeasy (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh God, can we give this shit a rest?  It's as batty as most of the Trump threads.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


> Oh God, can we give this shit a rest?





Leftists and Zionists always hate the same thing = the TRUTH


QUEER-O is nothing but a cocksucking little bigoted sellout.  Hopefully we will soon see him facing a grand jury.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh God, can we give this shit a rest?
> ...



Sorry....but your bizarre homoerotic obsession with Obama  isn't 'truth'. Its just the silly, silly shit you tell yourself when you're alone with a bottle of lotion.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


>



Another youtube video backed by absolutely no evidence?

Laughing......is this where you cite Sly Stallone as a primary source again?


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

The evidence on Sly is as follows.

Sly was good friends with the late Joan Rivers, who was murdered in 2014 for this dose of truth on CNN....




This is the audio tape of Sly... something ZIONIST TRAITORS will call "not evidence..."


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The evidence on Sly is as follows.
> 
> Sly was good friends with the late Joan Rivers, who was murdered in 2014 for this dose of truth on CNN....
> 
> ...



And the 'evidence' being somebody *saying* something on youtube? 

You're adorable. Gullible as newborn rube. But adorable.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

You say Sly didn't say that.

In response, I post the AUDIOTAPE of Sly saying that.

And then you re-read your MOSSAD handbook and lie again, that the AUDIOTAPE is somehow "not evidence."

MOSSAD LIAR you are....


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> You say Sly didn't say that.
> 
> In response, I post the AUDIOTAPE of Sly saying that.
> 
> ...



And the evidence to back Sly's account is......

.....say it with me.....

_Jack shit._

Again, you're the most gulliable rube imaginable. You're like a child, believing anything that Sly Stallone tells you to think.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence on Sly is as follows.
> ...



Holy SHIT.  He actually posted a ROBOT as a "quote"???.............


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

Arnold played the Terminator Robot.

Sly never played a Robot

Get your action heroes straight, Mossad....


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Arnold played the Terminator Robot.
> 
> Sly never played a Robot
> 
> Get your action heroes straight, Mossad....



Laughing....says the poor, gullible soul that believes whatever a youtube video tells him to believe.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

Of course, there are those who were with QUEER-O when he was openly GAY....


Obama Was A Cocaine-Using Gay Hustler, Says Woman Who Claims To Have Been Hawaiian Classmate | HuffPost


The biographer with no regrets about uncovering Obama's sex life


This Man Has Proof That Obama Is Gay


"Donald Young was a black choirmaster who was killed execution-style in Chicago in 2007. Rumours were that Young had been having a homosexual relationship with Obama and was murdered so the story couldn't get out."



Don Young....


https://www.amazon.com/Obama-MURDER-Don-Young-Sylvias/dp/1537689088&tag=ff0d01-20


Trinity Church members reveal Obama shocker! - WND -  WND


“He kept his eye on the young guys coming up in Trinity,” she said, “and if he spotted someone that acted or looked gay, then Wright would give them kind of a guidance counselor-type direction on how to keep down low – how to do the things they wanted to do, but then also getting married and looking ‘respectable’ – being part of black society.”

To Trinity insiders, the Down Low Club was simply known as “the program.”

“That’s the terminology. At Trinity, you’re urged to ‘get with the program,’” explained a male beneficiary of the Down Low Club. “What that means is it’s OK to go ahead and have sex with men, just as long as you ‘get with the program’ and marry a woman, somebody no straight guy would want to marry.”

The wife, the Down Low Club member explained, is “your ‘beard,’ your cover – so you can look like you’re living a straight life, even though you’re not.”

Carolyn and the other members of Trinity who provided statements corroborating her testimony were insistent that WND conceal their identities as a condition of being interviewed.

“I’m still scared to discuss any of this,” Carolyn said.

“At Trinity, if you even hint at talking about Obama being gay, you are reminded of our dear departed choir director,” she said. “He was killed, and it wasn’t a robbery. The Christmas presents weren’t touched. The TV was not taken, nothing in the apartment was missing.”

Carolyn’s reference was to Donald Young, the 47-year-old homosexual choirmaster at Trinity who died of multiple gunshot wounds in his Chicago apartment Dec. 24, 2007.


Read more at Trinity Church members reveal Obama shocker! - WND -  WND



and then the MOSSAD claimed that ACTUAL TESTIMONY of EYEWITNESSES is "not evidence" to the MOSSAD....


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Of course, there are those who were with QUEER-O when he was openly GAY....
> 
> 
> Obama Was A Cocaine-Using Gay Hustler, Says Woman Who Claims To Have Been Hawaiian Classmate | HuffPost



The 'Hawaiian Classmate' that wasn't a classmate of Obamas and never so much as met him? 

That 'classmate'?

Again, show us the evidence.



> The biographer with no regrets about uncovering Obama's sex life



With no claims that Obama was a 'gay hustler' anywhere in the biography. 



> This Man Has Proof That Obama Is Gay



And when you go to the article....there's no proof. Just birther Jerome Corsi making shit up, backed by no evidence.



> "Donald Young was a black choirmaster who was killed execution-style in Chicago in 2007. Rumours were that Young had been having a homosexual relationship with Obama and was murdered so the story couldn't get out."



Says....who?



> “He kept his eye on the young guys coming up in Trinity,” she said, “and if he spotted someone that acted or looked gay, then Wright would give them kind of a guidance counselor-type direction on how to keep down low – how to do the things they wanted to do, but then also getting married and looking ‘respectable’ – being part of black society.”
> 
> To Trinity insiders, the Down Low Club was simply known as “the program.”
> 
> ...



So anonymous sources provided by World Net Daily.

Prove any of them have ever gone to Trinity Church in Chicago or have so much as been in the same room as Obama.

*Show us the evidence. *Not the conspiracy accusation backed by nothing.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The 'Hawaiian Classmate' that wasn't a classmate of Obamas and never so much as met him?




Take that up with HuffPo, which posted it.  Clearly, leftist HuffPo wouldn't have posted it if your BS was anywhere close to truth....


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Hawaiian Classmate' that wasn't a classmate of Obamas and never so much as met him?
> ...



Yeah, and Huffpo very skeptical of her.

Again, prove that she was Obama's classmate. Prove she even so much as met him

Show us the evidence. As its the evidence where your silly conspiracy always, always falls apart.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> and Huffpo very skeptical of her




another Fuck UP of the HEBREW to ENGLISH *TRANS*lation software....


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2018)

What do you suppose is the root of Lexdexter's sexual obsession with black men?


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 20, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> sexual obsession with black men?




LOL!!!

You just admitted "Michelle" is a MAN!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > and Huffpo very skeptical of her
> ...



Says the poor soul that insisted that the phrase 'and you can quote me on that' wouldn't be understood by a native speaker of English.

Sorry, Rube.....but we native speakers would most definitely understand 'you can quote me on that'.

The phrase confused you because you're not a native speaker of English.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 20, 2018)

And I'm still waiting for you to show us any proof that Obama's 'classmate' was his classmate. Or even met him.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > sexual obsession with black men?
> ...



No- I admitted you have a sexual obsession with black men- you have sexual fantasies about Barack Obama and you fantasize that Michelle Obama is a black man also.

What kind of twisted threeway goes on in your little mind I hope we never find out.


----------

